# Neues Mainboard - Neue Fragen



## PGW (12. August 2007)

Also, ein paar hier werden sich mit Sicherheit an meinen Thread über meine Aufrüstaktion erinnern und jetzt bin ich in der letzten Stufe angekommen! Ich kaufe mir jetzt ein neues Mainboard... Allerdings kenne ich mich mit den Dingern net so gut aus und einen richtigen Testsieger habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Also frage ich euch: 
Was für ein Mainboard könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Da ich im Moment einen Pentium 4 habe und mir später aber einen Core 2 Duo zulegen will, muss es ja ein Sockel 775 sein (bitte korrigiert mich wenn das falsch ist). Außerdem möchte ich DDR2 RAM einbauen können (min. 2 GB) und mir eine Geforce 8800 GTS zulegen... Das Board muss aber nicht sehr übertaktungsfreundlich sein, da ich darauf nicht viel Wert lege... Nur in Sachen Kompatibilität mit den von mir eben genannten Dingen sollte alles hinhauen... Außerdem sollte es nicht mehr als 100 € kosten... 

Danke im Vorraus an alle die sich beteiligen!


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. August 2007)

D.h. du brauchst einfach ein Board mit dem Sockel 775, DDR2-Slots und einem PCI-Express Slot... das wars schon. Da ich mit Asus gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe (außer, dass man von Boards die Mischwaren wie etwa IDE und SATA für Festplatten die Finger lassen soll) empfehle ich dir Asus.

Am ehesten trifft auf dich das P5B-MX zu. Es verfügt neben den PCI-E-Steckplatz schon über eine Onboard-Grafikkarte.


----------



## PGW (14. August 2007)

Gut, dann mach ich es halt konkreter: Was haltet ihr vom Asus P5N-E SLI?


----------



## chmee (14. August 2007)

Von mir 10 von 10 Punkten. Habe es zweimal verbaut und läuft stabil. Nebenbei bietet es auch - von Dir nicht gefordert - Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zum Overclocken.

 zur vollen Punktzahl : Ich weiss nicht, was man einem Board alles abverlangen soll, außer dass es tut, was es tun soll, stabil laufen und alle Komponenten stabil am Laufen zu halten 

mfg chmee


----------



## soyo (14. August 2007)

Im privaten Bereich Asus eindeutig


----------



## PGW (14. August 2007)

Gut, da dieses Board sowieso mein Favorit war und ich jetzt auch noch Zustimmung bekommen habe, wäre das geklärt... Da der Arbeitsspeicher (wegen Weihnachten) wieder teurer werden soll, bleibt aber auch noch die Frage des Rams... Auf jeden Fall DDR2 Ram, am besten ein 667 oder 800... Aber mit den Marken und Namen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus... Habt ihr da vlt. eine Idee?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2007)

Ich hab mich am erst am Wochenende komplett neu eingekleidet. Ich hab mir auch ein Asus-Board gekauft, wichtig ist hier auch der Chipsatz. Mein Board ist das M2A-VM, mit einem AMD-Chipsatz, SiS oder sowas will ich nicht auf dem Board haben. Die Intel-Chips sind auch immer gut, auch mit Via hab ich soweit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
An Mainboard-Herstellern kommen fuer mich eigentlich nur 3 in Frage. Asus, GigaByte und MSI. Meine letzten Boards waren MSIs(KT4 Ultra und danach KT6 Delta FISR) und liefen wunderbar.



PGW hat gesagt.:


> ..., bleibt aber auch noch die Frage des Rams... Auf jeden Fall DDR2 Ram, am besten ein 667 oder 800... Aber mit den Marken und Namen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus... Habt ihr da vlt. eine Idee?


Bis zuletzt hab ich beim Speicher immer ein Infinion gesetzt. Da diese aber scheinbar aus dem Speichergeschaeft raus sind bin ich nun auf Kingston umgestiegen. Dieser war auch nur 10HK$ (also ca. 1 Euro) teurer als der Jet...(irgendwas) den mir der Typ zuerst an die Backe haengen wollte. Ich hab 667er genommen, der 800er war mir dann, mit einem Unterschied von ueber 100HK$ dann doch was zu teuer.


----------



## chmee (14. August 2007)

Die Auswahl ist riesig. Grundsätzlich kaufe ich auch Kingston (zB KVR ). Beim Kauf des Asus hat der Verkäuger aber gesagt, dass ne Menge Rückläufer aus den Geschäften mit dem Asusboard stammen. Ergo empfiehl er mir A-Data. Gekauft. 2GB 667. Sie laufen. Nun darf man philosophieren, ob der Verkäufer einfach nur den Restbestand A-Data loswerden wollte oder ob es stimmt. Preislich und auch Qualitativ habe ich keinen Unterschied.

Und auf Super-Duper-Schnell-RAM brauchst Du auch nicht zu setzen. Die Mehrausgabe merkst Du einfach nicht.. Da aktuelle Boards auch asynchron laufen, ist 667 Ram voll in Ordnung, da dieser zu den aktuellen CPUs mit 1333 QP-FSB im Verhältnis 1:2 läuft.

Achja, steck die Rams in die schwarzen Slots. Es wird berichtet, dass die gelben irgendwie empfindlicher sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## Isac (14. August 2007)

Ich habe selbst vor kurzem mir ein neues Innenleben von meinem PC gegönnt. 

Mit dem Gigabyte-Board bin cih sehr zufrieden (es läuft halt  )

Als "Empfehlung" kann ich dir noch die Corsair TwinX CL 5, 800 anbieten. Für 85 EUR (2GB) kann man nicht meckern und laufen stabil.


----------



## PGW (14. August 2007)

Ah okay danke... Aber dieses M2A-VM ist für die Athlon Prozessoren und nicht für die Core 2 Duos, somit fällt der schonmal aus der Auswahl raus. Ich denke doch, dass der Asus P5N-E SLI alles hat, was ich brauche für 95 €... Bei dem Arbeitsspeicher werde ich mich dann wohl auch für den Kingston entscheiden, außer jemand hat damit besonders negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Tja, im Prinzip wars das aber ich habe noch herausgefunden, dass ich bei einer neuen Grafikkarte (vermutlich die Geforce 8800 GTX) auch ein neues Netzteil brauche... Muss ich bei den Netzteilen auf irgendwas achten, außer auf die Wattzahl? (ich denke 450 Watt müssten reichen oder?). Oder muss ich auch irgendwie schauen, dass es mit meinem Gehäuse und Mainboard kompatibel ist?
Und brauche ich evtl. sogar ein neues Gehäuse für das ganze oder ist das egal? Vielleicht auch einen neuen Kühler? Ist das ebenfalls nötig?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2007)

PGW hat gesagt.:


> Ah okay danke... Aber dieses M2A-VM ist für die Athlon Prozessoren und nicht für die Core 2 Duos, somit fällt der schonmal aus der Auswahl raus.


Richtig, wollte eben der Vollstaendigkeit halber auch das Modell nennen.



PGW hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke doch, dass der Asus P5N-E SLI alles hat, was ich brauche für 95 €...


Uff, das ist ordentlich. Was fuer ein Chipsatz? Was hat das Ding onboard?



PGW hat gesagt.:


> Muss ich bei den Netzteilen auf irgendwas achten, außer auf die Wattzahl? (ich denke 450 Watt müssten reichen oder?). Oder muss ich auch irgendwie schauen, dass es mit meinem Gehäuse und Mainboard kompatibel ist?


Es gibt meines Wissens nach 2 Groessen, da kann man also nicht viel falsch machen. Lass Dir im Zweifelsfall beide zeigen, dann sollte alles klar sein.
Auch Du wirst wahrscheinlich 24 Pinne fuer Mainboard-Power brauchen. Ich dachte mein ThermalTake hatte das schon, mit dem Effekt dass ich dann nochmal zum Computer-Center durfte. Herstellermaessig wuerde ich hier auf ThermalTake, Enermax, CoolerMaster oder Delta setzen. Zur Zeit hab ich ein Delta, TT hatten sie nicht, das Enermax war zu teuer und das CoolerMaster war grad nicht da. 450 sollten dicke reichen. Ich hab jetzt 400 (max. 420), und das ist okay; auch wenn ich gern ein groesseres gehabt haette, war aber finanziell was eng da das Netzteil nicht eingeplant war.



PGW hat gesagt.:


> Und brauche ich evtl. sogar ein neues Gehäuse für das ganze oder ist das egal? Vielleicht auch einen neuen Kühler? Ist das ebenfalls nötig?


CPU-Kuehler? Wahrscheinlich ja. Ich hab mir meinen Athlon "boxed" gekauft, da ist gleich ein passender dabei.


----------



## PGW (14. August 2007)

Endlich einmal eine richtige Diskussion...

1. Nein, meine CPU behalte ich (vorerst) aber wenn ich ein neues Mainboard, neuen Arbeitsspeicher und neue Grafikkarte kaufe, brauche ich da nicht auch irgendwie einen neuen Kühler?

2. Der Asus P5N-E ist für den Sockel 775, hat einen nforce 650i Chipsatz, 2x PCIe (16), 1x PCIe (1)... Für weitere Infos am besten googeln... Weiß net genau auswendig... 

3. Bremst mein Pentium 4 3.0 GHZ dann eigentlich mein restliches System aus? Wenn ich dann eine Geforce 8800 GTX oder GTS habe? Gleicht die Grafikkarte dieses Ausbremsen genug aus oder sollt ich gleich noch einen neuen Prozessor kaufen (aber nur wenn es unbedingt nötig ist)?

4. Dennis Wronka, was genau für ein System hast du denn, damit ich das mit der Wattanzahl des Netzteils mit meinem System etwas vergleichen kann...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2007)

Okay hier mal ein paar Details zu meiner Box:

ThermalTake WinGo Gehaeuse mit 5 Lueftern
Asus M2A-VM mit AMD-Chipsatz, ATI Radeon X1250 mit VGA- und DVI-Ausgang onboard, GigaBit-LAN onboard, HD-sound onboard, und wenn ich es richtig gesehen hab bis zu 10 USB-Ports
AMD Athlon64 X2 4000+, mit mitgeliefertem Luefter
Delta ActivePower 400W Netzteil
1GB Kingston DDR2-667
Bislang keine Steckkarte, es werden aber eventuell eine Grafikkarte und auf jeden Fall eine Firewire-Karte folgen (das MSI zuvor hatte FW onboard, echt cool)
Eine Menge USB-Geraete:
WLAN-Stick (nur manchmal)
Epson Stylus C79
Thrustmaster Firestorm DualPower 3 Gamepad
Thrustmaster Ferrari Enzo Lenkrad (manchmal)
USB-Speichersticks (manchmal)
Interner USB-Kartenleser
Boxen, werden ueber USB gepowert
Und noch irgendwelcher Kram der mir grad nicht einfaellt

Asus DRW1814BLT, SATA-DVD-Brenner
IBM IC35L080AVVA07-0 Festplatte (IDE, 80GB)
Samsung SP1213N Festplatte (IDE, 120GB)
So, das sollte es im Grossen und Ganzen sein. Maus und Tastatur kann man wohl vernachlaessigen.


----------



## chmee (14. August 2007)

Grundsätzlich reichen Netzteile im Bereich von 420-480Watt komplett aus, wenn man nicht gerade

2 GraKas am Laufen hat
einen Datenserver betreibt - ich rede von 8-12 Platten
den Prozessor stark übertaktet.

Gerade Punkt 1 und 3 passieren gerne zusammen - Gamer-PCs.

Der P4 war von Anfang eine Energieschleuder, aber das sollte mit 420W funktionieren.

Kühler : Vielleicht.. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren die P4 irgendwie besonders in der Anbringung des Kühlers. RetentionModule oder so.. Ansonsten empfehle ich den Freezer7Pro.

Ausbremsen : Davon spricht man eigentlich im Gamerbereich, und dann geht es genau um das, was Du angesprochen hast. Entweder bremst die CPU die GraKa aus, weil sie die Daten nicht anliefern kann, oder die GraKa bremst das System aus, weil sie die Daten nicht verarbeiten kann. Da heisst es wohl  "testen".

mfg chmee


----------



## PGW (14. August 2007)

Und wenn ich jetzt meine CPU drin lasse, aber die von mir angesprochenen Dinge neu kaufe... Brauche ich dann irgendwie noch einen/einen anderen Kühler?


----------



## chmee (14. August 2007)

Dafür empfehle ich Dir die Anleitung des P5Ne SLI. Sowie ich gerade gelesen habe, war das Retention-Ding eine Sache der S478-Prozessoren, nicht S775.

Kühler : Beim Freezer7Pro für knapp 18Eur kannst Du nix falsch machen.

mfg chmee


----------



## PGW (14. August 2007)

Also an der Northbridge hat das Ding irgendwie einen Kühler, aber brauche ich extra einen für die Grafikkarte?


----------



## chmee (14. August 2007)

Die Grafikkarte wird doch schon fertig verkauft, also entweder aktive Kühlung oder passiv.
Du brauchst jetzt nicht jeden Dumpfsinn kaufen, nein.

mfg chmee


----------



## PGW (14. August 2007)

Okay, wenn du mir jetzt noch das mit der aktiven und mit der passiven Kühlung erklärst, bin ich glücklich...


----------



## chmee (14. August 2007)

Aktive Kühlung = Ventilator
passive K.g = Kühlrippen oÄ

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> passive K.g = Kühlrippen oÄ


Oder wie bei meinem DDR1 der jetzt unnuetz rumliegt: Kupferplatten zur Waermeableitung.


----------



## PGW (14. August 2007)

Aktiv = Besser?
Passiv = Kühler nachkaufen?


----------



## TeamSynatic (15. August 2007)

Aktiv heisst einfach, das du da bewegliche Teile hast, die AKTIV kühlen (z.B. einen Lüfter).
Bei passiven Kühlkonzepten erfolgt ein Wärmeaustausch mit der Umgebungsluft über eine große Oberfläche (Kühlrippen) von einem gut wärmeleitenden Material (z.B. Kupfer). Das heisst nicht zwangsläufig, dass passive Kühlung schlechter ist!

Passive Kühlung solltest du einsetzen, wenn du auf geringe Lautstärke wert legst, ansonsten würde ich wegen der größeren Leistungsfähigkeit zu einer aktiven Kühlung raten!


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. August 2007)

In der Regel ist alles was man im Laden zusammen mit einer Passivkühlung kauft etwas leistungsschwächer. Ganz einfach weil das ganze High-End-Zeug richtig gut gekühlt werden muss. Es gibt auch passive Kühlleistungen, die für High-End-Produkte geeignet sind. Etwa der Reserator II von Zalman. Eine komplett passiv gekühlte Wasserkühlung, die natürlich ein ganz anderes Resultat erzielt als einfache Heatpipes. Aber das kostet natürlich und man sollte davon absehen. Und eben die "schwächeren" Grafikchipsätze der Geforce 8 und der HDxxx gibt es mit Passivkühlung was wie gesagt eine alternative darstellt wenn man auf geringe Geräuschentwicklung wert legt. Interessanter Weise werden Prozessoren in der Regel nicht passiv gekühlt. Es gibt maximal spezielle Silencekühler, die eine große Oberfläche besitzen und möglichst langsam drehende Lüfter benutzen um den Geräuschpegel gering und die Temperatur in einem angemessenen Bereich zu halten.


----------

